# old knife i found



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

i found this old knife in one of my dad's tool boxes ! on the one side it is stamped USN MARK and on the other side the word PAL is in a oval egg shape,with RH -35 ! can anybody tell me anything about it ?


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

This may help.

http://www.quanonline.com/military/military_reference/fighting_knives/pal35.html


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

thanks Vince that is the knife i have ! but the grip on mine is not in to good of shape no wonder my dad had it wrapped in electrical tape.


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

johnrude said:


> thanks Vince that is the knife i have ! but the grip on mine is not in to good of shape no wonder my dad had it wrapped in electrical tape.


Wow............OGF is great...........I had the* same knife* I carried while hunting & running trap lines growing up in the early 70's. It had been around our house as long as I can remember.

My dad was in the Navy at the end of WWII...........that totally explains where it may have come from. Dad & mom are gone now & I don't have a clue what became of the knife.

Thanks for stirring up a memory for me I'd long forgotten.

Fish


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

Fish Head if you want the knife you can have it. i won't be using it and it sounds like you would enjoy owning it. let me know.


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

johnrude said:


> Fish Head if you want the knife you can have it. i won't be using it and it sounds like you would enjoy owning it. let me know.


Hey J-R.

I totally appreciate the offer, but please keep your knife. Just thinking about my times back then was a great experience in itself & brought back things I hadn't thought of for quite some time; "my youth before life got complicated"

Take care

Tom


----------

